# DSN Pre-pregnancy discusson



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I've decided to approach my DSN about pregnancy prep. We won't be trying for at least a couple of years yet - there's a wedding to have & a bigger house to acquire first - but I want to be as prepared as possible for as long as possible before we start trying. I don't want to decide we want a baby then have to wait another year while I sort out my control, so I want to make a start now.

I'm seeing my DSN this afternoon to get a new pump, as mine was recalled a while ago (very nervous about switching, but that's a different story!). I'm hoping to approach her about pregnancy prep while I'm there.

I was just wondering what your experiences of approaching DSNs about this have been? I'm a bit concerned that she's going to help me bring down my A1c and then want us to try earlier than we'd planned while my A1c is okay. What do you all think?

Thanks


----------



## rachelha (Oct 29, 2010)

Emma
Your DSN should be glad you are planning in advance and so keen to get your levels down.  When you actually decide to start trying is completely up to you and apart from saying that your levels are fine it is not any of there business.  Getting your levels down is good for your own health as well as any future baby.

Rx


----------



## Cate (Oct 29, 2010)

Even once you start trying, there's nothing to say it would happen straight away, so she shouldn't be upset if you're not PG the next time you see her after the OK to proceed!  It took us 18 months to get PG with our daughter - then only 1 month of not really trying with our son, but that's another story!


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 29, 2010)

Hopefully your DSNs are as wonderfully supportive as mine, listen to your needs and give you advice.  It seems terribly inappropriate for a DSN NOT to sit down with you and explain what you need to do pre-conception, just because you are wanting to plan further in advance than a lot of people!  

Actually, I imagine their most common difficulty is that people want to start trying yesterday (I definitely did) and don't want to wait to get their levels under control etc, so your approach will probably make a refreshing change for them!

On the other hand if they don't support you and want you to wait awhile before your pre-pregnancy interview, there are some things you can do yourself - for instance the NICE report on pregnancy planning in diabetes can be downloaded from the Internet and will give you a lot of information in the meantime.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reponses everyone.

Well, the chat with DSN yesterday couldn't have gone better. I was so over the moon I was a bit emotional for the rest of the day!

DSN said they want A1c as close to 7% as possible - obviously the lower the better. My clinic have always been anti-hypo, and I think this is reflected in the 7% target. I was superbly chuffed with this, since I'm hovering around the 7% mark anyway. She said I would be given the go ahead right now if we wanted to start trying 

She said to try and keep BG under 7.

I asked about the risks to me & the baby and of miscarriage, and she said if I have good control the risks shouldn't be any higher than a non-diabetic mum.

I asked about the risk of passing D on, & she said although the risk is higher than in the general population it is still fairly low.

Now for the bit I was most pleased about. I asked about labour & delivery - I had gathered from reading on the internet that best case scenario was induction at 38 weeks - but according to my DSN if my control is good and there are no additional complications, I could go to full term and go into labour & give birth naturally. This hadn't even entered my head as an option before - I am SO happy to know this!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 31, 2010)

Great to hear, once you get the wedding and house sorted you can just let it happen.


----------



## Akasha (Nov 1, 2010)

I am in the same boat. My DSN looked a little taken back when i said i wanted to get ny sugars sorted ready for when we start TTC. 
She also said that she wouldn't be over concerned if i did fall preg, as my HBA1c is at 7.4, Especially as i suffer with hypos often. 

Good luck with the house and marrage, They are prob the most stressful. 
Have fun with the rest.

Akasha.


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 1, 2010)

Akasha said:


> I am in the same boat. My DSN looked a little taken back when i said i wanted to get ny sugars sorted ready for when we start TTC.
> She also said that she wouldn't be over concerned if i did fall preg, as my HBA1c is at 7.4, Especially as i suffer with hypos often.
> 
> Good luck with the house and marrage, They are prob the most stressful.
> ...



I dont know , I didnt get stressed at all about mine. They got the flowers wrong on the day, but its too late then and i was so happy and excited nothing could spoil it.


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 1, 2010)

That's great news, Emma.    Good luck with it all....


----------

